

Lonely, but united: Sherry Turkle and Steven Johnson  - keithpeter
http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/5/3459938/sherry-turkle-and-steven-johnson-on-technology-pain-promise

======
keithpeter
"The best artists learned to find solitude in the middle of the metropolitan
space," she said. And "we need to learn to find solitude in the technological
space." -- _Paul Miller quoting Sherry Turkle_

I submitted this short piece by Paul Miller (who has left the Internet for a
year) to see how we feel about reflection in the age of the firehose.

